
Ask HN: Any drawbacks to Sublime Text 3 update? - hanniabu
Everybody&#x27;s been buzzing that Sublime is being worked on again, and just a few days ago I started getting a notice about an update. I&#x27;m quite content with everything it has now though and sometimes &#x27;upgrades&#x27; make for a less enjoyable experience.<p>Has anybody that has updated noticed any drawbacks&#x2F;downsides&#x2F;nuisances that didn&#x27;t exist prior to updating?<p>EDIT: Just to clarify, I already have ST3,and am wondering about the recent update.
======
EvanPlaice
I've been using it for a while and can't say that I've experienced any issues.

One difference is that the SublimeLinter for ST3 doesn't come packaged with
language-specific linters. Instead, they're separated into their own packages.
This may be a 'pain point' if you're switching but I consider it a good long-
term design decision on the part of the SL devs.

------
ksherlock
There's a new and improved syntax format. Which cleaned up some problems and
errors in the old syntax formats. However it turns out some people preferred
the way stuff used to look.

If you spent days adjusting your themes to be just so and get violently
enraged at other colors, it's probably best you hold off on any updates.

------
monroepe
I don't like the look quite as much in Sublime 3 and the ColdFusion plugin
doesn't seem to work (obviously not going to be a problem for most people).
Otherwise I haven't seen any issues. But I also haven't noticed much of a
reason to switch if you aren't having any problems with Sublime Text 2. I
installed Sublime 3 after Sublime 2 started failing to search properly and had
issues opening some of my projects.

------
lorenzhs
Lots of people have been using the beta and dev versions for a long time, it's
a lot faster and there are lots of upsides. I used it for a long time
(switched to Emacs recently) and found it superior to ST2 in just about every
regard.

~~~
dman
I am a big emacs fan as well and have switched back to emacs after two years
of using Sublime. One thing I do miss from Sublime is the blazingly fast grep
on Windows. On linux emacs grep works well enough, but on windows grep is
broken out of the box on binary builds and using cygwin causes greps to be
much slower for some reason.

~~~
lorenzhs
[https://github.com/Wilfred/ag.el](https://github.com/Wilfred/ag.el) works
amazingly on Linux, ag is much faster than grep (and will try to parse
.gitignore and similar files to give more relevant results). Might be worth a
try on Windows as well?

You can find ag in
[https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher](https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher)

------
saluki
No issues so far with the latest ST3 update installed.

------
rawrmaan
The update has been working well for me.

------
toocute2care
Themes are not working properly.

